# The best electrical cable.



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I've heard molybdenum is quite good

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Brass


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Nothing beats a good gold tinned silver.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

lead


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Sleezium .........


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Gold


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Aluminum obviously.

Copper is hard to beat in terms of value and it's conductive properties.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Valyrian steel


----------



## Electrical-EE (May 4, 2017)

Aluminium is good. Since it is economical (I always prefer economy next to quality).


----------

